# Very cheap Canon lens in Argos



## karlod (24 Aug 2007)

Hi there.

Have just bought a new lens the ebay way and thought id check it out locally. I paid $350 for mine +p&p then found the below in argus. Is this a typo or just plain madness and great deal??? 525 on pixmania and there normally pretty good.

What you think?




Cheers
Karl


----------



## ClubMan (24 Aug 2007)

I suspect that it may be a mistake since it's . Have you checked the printed catalog? Their phone service is quoting the €289 price!


----------



## karlod (24 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I suspect that it may be a mistake since it's . Have you checked the printed catalog? Their phone service is quoting the €289 price!




Id say the same, its a good len at at great price. catalogue says the same!!! Other lenses on that page are are way more expensive than the web. MUST be an oversight by argus,
wish i looked there first, damn p&p from the states!!!


----------



## RonanC (24 Aug 2007)

What lens is it in the Argos catalogue? I cant see the link to the argos site as were blocked in here. I am interested in getting one if it is a cheap as you say.

cheers


----------



## bankrupt (24 Aug 2007)

Definititely a mistake I'd say, the same lens is $400 from B&H.


----------



## C2H5OH (24 Aug 2007)

Picked one up in Liffey Valley. Thanks to karlod for the original post.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Aug 2007)

You mean for €289.99? So it wasn't a mistake but is a bargain?


----------



## ClubMan (24 Aug 2007)

RonanC said:


> What lens is it in the Argos catalogue? I cant see the link to the argos site as were blocked in here. I am interested in getting one if it is a cheap as you say.
> 
> cheers





> Canon EF 28 135 IS USM Lens.
> 0581536
> 289€.99
> Lightweight and compact zoom lens with an image stabiliser and high zoom ratio.
> ...


----------



## C2H5OH (25 Aug 2007)

Clubman
Yes, it was 289.99.    It must be a mistake by Argos, as it is very unusual for anything to be cheaper in the Irish catalogue. I reckon it is a bargain. ( if anyone can manage to find one in stock).
 My wife just doesn't understand how much I saved!!


----------



## Guest127 (25 Aug 2007)

I reckon it is a bargain. ( if anyone can manage to find one in stock).

go into the first link above and pick a store and you get an instant result if one is available in your local store. There is (at least) one in the Dundalk store.


----------



## karlod (25 Aug 2007)

C2H5OH said:


> Picked one up in Liffey Valley. Thanks to karlod for the original post.



good stuff, hope it treats ya well, i on the other hand have to wait for a delivery. Ended up only paying 20 quid more so not to bad but its the waiting!!


----------



## KatieC (27 Aug 2007)

Just bought the Canon EOS 400d (body + battery + EF S 18-55 lens + 2 gb card + bag) for about €800 in Cork.  I have just about managed to figure out how to switch it on.  

Could someone please explain the advantages of the Agros lens (apart from the price) and if I should be galloping out to get my hands on it


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2007)

Well, for a start, it's a 28-135mm zoom so if you need such a zoom lens....


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Aug 2007)

I think the *I*mage *S*tabilisation feature accounts for the higher price tag compared to an ordinary zoom of equivalent focal length.

There are lots of  out there; the lens seems to have been around since 1998, which is another possible (partial?) explanation for the price drop...


----------



## ang1170 (27 Aug 2007)

KatieC said:


> Just bought the Canon EOS 400d (body + battery + EF S 18-55 lens + 2 gb card + bag) for about €800 in Cork. I have just about managed to figure out how to switch it on.
> 
> Could someone please explain the advantages of the Agros lens (apart from the price) and if I should be galloping out to get my hands on it


 
The main difference is in the wider range of focal length: the 28-135mm lens will have a greater magnification (i.e. make far away objects seem closer).

Also, the quality of the "kit lens" provided with the camera is not great. I got one when I got my EOS 300D a couple of years back. I used it about twice: I already had a zoom lens from my previous Canon, which I use most of the time. Having said that, there's no arguing with its price: it's fine for most things.

By the way, even if you leave it in fully automatic mode, it's a great camera for the price: having leraned to switch it on, you're almost there. You can safely ignore the various modes and features, until you're ready to use them (maybe never).


----------



## KatieC (28 Aug 2007)

Thanks everyone for the helpful replies. I've decided to get the lens and continue getting familar with it and my other new purchase.


----------



## KatieC (3 Sep 2007)

Unfortunately, I didn't get to the shop before this item got sold out, apparently in all Irish branches. I contacted customer services in the UK and there are no deliveries of the lens forecasted within the next three weeks.  Anybody purchase one in a burst of rash enthusiasm and now wish to 'liquidate'?


----------



## ang1170 (3 Sep 2007)

Have you thought of buying 2nd hand on ebay?

I did this last year, and got a 50mm Canon lens. Big saving on the new price.

Unlike a lot of stuff, a well cared-for and little used lens will usually be indistinguishable from new.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2007)

How do you check if a second hand lens has been dropped and the optics screwed up?


----------



## carpedeum (4 Sep 2007)

The lens in Argos is a good bargain, but, not necessarily the best lens for long term needs. It may be better spending a bit extra. Check out this forum on www.photographyireland.net there are good suppliers mentioned in Germany and the U.S.

[broken link removed]

If you don't want to import over the net, some camera shops do good deals in second-hand kit e.g. Berminghams. 

http://www.berminghamcameras.ie/store/index.php


[broken link removed]


----------



## karlod (10 Sep 2007)

ang1170 said:


> Have you thought of buying 2nd hand on ebay?
> 
> I did this last year, and got a 50mm Canon lens. Big saving on the new price.
> 
> Unlike a lot of stuff, a well cared-for and little used lens will usually be indistinguishable from new.


 
I bought the lens in question on ebay and did save loads but then got hit with duty. extra 70 euro i hadnt expected to pay (darn DHL), still generally 150-200 cheaper than anywhere in ireland and pixmania!!
Its a great lens, the Image stabiliser is great. Allows better shots in darker conditions (which i want) and zoom is fairly good. The lens quality is excellent aswell. Very good carry about lens.


----------



## KatieC (26 Sep 2007)

In case anyone is still interested, this lens in back in stock in Argos, at the previous price of €289.99. Just got my text to say that mine is being held for me.

Thanks karlod.


----------



## BillK (26 Sep 2007)

Check out www.buyacamera.co.uk . Accepting that it's comparing apples and pears, I am getting a Panasonic Lumix DCMTZ3 with a Leica zoom lens 28-280mm, image stabilizer etc for £202.99.

I know that it isn't a DSLR, but for those of us don't want to invest megabucks it ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Ash (28 Sep 2007)

To those who bought the lens or have used a similar one, what is the quality like having used it?


----------



## ang1170 (28 Sep 2007)

Ash said:


> To those who bought the lens or have used a similar one, what is the quality like having used it?


 
Depends on what you compare it with. It's way better than the kit lens that's shipped with the cameras (I think you really are better off getting just the body). On the other hand it's not one of the professional "L" series (but then doesn't cost what they do).

Can't comment on the specific lens, other than I use the previous generation of it (without the IS) all the time: it gives very good results, isn't that heavy and focusing is uncannily quiet and fast. If you're just into taking good photos rather than getting too tied up in technicalities, it'd certainly do as your one and only lens. 

By the way, I got the 50mm lens on ebay.co.uk site from someone in England: no tax or duty to pay.


----------

